# [dual screen] Differents modes sous E...

## kangal

Bonjours a tous

J'ai finalement reussi a installer mon dual screen (merci a bob1977  :Smile:  ) Et pour l'instant, mes deux ecrans s'additionnent, c 'est a dire qu'il ne forment qu'un seul long ecran (si je met une application en full screen, elle va prendre les deux ecrans) . Je souhaiterais plutot que mes deux ecrans forment deux desktop differents (avec deux fond d'ecran different, deux applications en full screen differentes, etc...) mais je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre...

Je precise que je suis sous Enlightenment, et que je souhaiterais vraiment ne pas en changer  :Laughing: 

Si quelqu'un sait comment modifier cette option, je le remercie!!!

bonne soiree.

----------

## scout

Il me semble que c'est le USE=xinerama, mais je ne suis pas un pro de la question.

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> tes softs sont ils compilés avec le USE flag xinerama ? (pas indispensable, me semble-t'il)

 

(tiré d'ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2625362.html#2625362)

----------

## kangal

je crois justement que ca c'est le mode que je veux pas... :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

bah 

```
USE="-xinerama" emerge -pNv world
```

 :Mr. Green: 

si la sortie te convient tu ajoutes -xinerama à ton make.conf

(petite précision me permettant d'éviter une bonne centaine de paire de baffes)

----------

## kangal

Si je comprend bien, j'active xinerama dans mon xorg, ensuite je tape

USE="-xinerama"

puis emerge -pNv world pour recompiler les appli qui pourraient utiliser xinerama

Je vois la tete que ca a , si ca me plait je met le flag dans mon make.conf, et sinon je 

refait un emerge -pNv world pour recompiler comme avant...

C'est bien ca (Pas taper svp... :Embarassed:  )

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, presque, l'option -p ne fait rien à part afficher ce qui serait fait. 

Ceci dit, ton dual screen c'est en fait 2 session X que tu veux si j'ai bien compris?

----------

## blasserre

```
USE="-xinerama" emerge -pNv world
```

en fait ça ne va rien faire (-p) sinon te montrer ce qui devrait être fait, si le résultat te plait tu ajoutes l'option dans make.conf, et tu recompiles avec emerge -avN world (USE="..." emerge xxxx c'est sale) 

tu peux nous donner le résultat de la commande stp ?

à mon avis le truc c'est de désactiver le xinérama pour e, mais je n'ai pas vu ce flag en stable

en gros tu garde les options twinview dans xorg.conf pour continuer d'afficher sur les deux écrans (éventuellement avec des résolutions différentes), mais tu désactive xinerama pour le wm comme ça il ne saura plus afficher les applis sur plus d'un écran

(c'est du total théorique  :Embarassed:  j'ai jamais testé, pis j'aime pas e  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## kangal

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1  +crypt* +nls +pam +perl (-selinux) -static 1,933 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  +X* 2,567 kB 

Total size of downloads: 4,501 kB

Voila le resultat... Je suis un peu perplexe pour tout te dire...En ce moment, si j'agrandi une fenetre firefox, elle va se mettre sur l'ecran dans laquelle elle se trouve, par contre, si je lance un mplayer, lui va me prendre tout l'ecran pour son film (sympa quand on a deux ecran pas de la meme taille:lol: )

Alors je sais pas trop qui fais quoi... Xinerama n'est pas activer dans mon xorg, alors ca va changer quoi si je l'active???

merci a toi

----------

## blasserre

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1  +crypt* +nls +pam +perl (-selinux) -static 1,933 kB 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  +X* 2,567 kB 
> ...

 

donc tu n'as rien de compilé avec xinerama

 *kangal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voila le resultat... Je suis un peu perplexe pour tout te dire...En ce moment, si j'agrandi une fenetre firefox, elle va se mettre sur l'ecran dans laquelle elle se trouve, par contre, si je lance un mplayer, lui va me prendre tout l'ecran pour son film (sympa quand on a deux ecran pas de la meme taille:lol: )
> 
> Alors je sais pas trop qui fais quoi... Xinerama n'est pas activer dans mon xorg, alors ca va changer quoi si je l'active???
> ...

 

ne touches plus à ton xorg.conf

avec le recul (et un peu de lecture) je pense que c'est scout qui avait raison  :Embarassed: 

si nous sommes bien d'accord sur ces deux points :

- firefox produit le résultat attendu

- mplayer ne produit pas le résultat attendu

bah essaye de recompiler mplayer avec le flag xinerama

----------

## kangal

Je ne comprend pas comment un soft va pouvoir marcher en mode xinerma (je sais meme pas ce que c'est...) si mon X n'est pas configurer pour ca...C'est ca que je comprend pas du tout...

Il arrive aussi que mon fox (dieu seul sait pourquoi) s'agrandisse sur les deux ecran, mais c'est rare... :Rolling Eyes: 

Comment je recompile juste xmms avec le flag???

----------

## blasserre

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Je ne comprend pas comment un soft va pouvoir marcher en mode xinerma (je sais meme pas ce que c'est...) si mon X n'est pas configurer pour ca...C'est ca que je comprend pas du tout...
> 
> Il arrive aussi que mon fox (dieu seul sait pourquoi) s'agrandisse sur les deux ecran, mais c'est rare...
> 
> Comment je recompile juste xmms avec le flag???

 

ce vieux lien te permettra d'en comprendre un peu plus

pour recompiler un seul soft avec xinerama (éventuellement d'autres flags) : 

tu ajoutes une ligne à ton /etc/portage/package.use

```
echo " media-sound/xmms xinerama autre_flag -flag_a_virer" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

puis tu ré-emerges

```
emerge -av xmms

```

si tu veux appliquer le flag à tout ton système tu le mets dans make.conf

----------

## kangal

ben la:

Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, un gestionnaire de fenêtres n'a pas besoin d'être spécialement écrit pour supporter Xinerama. Cependant, certaines petites améliorations apportées par les développeurs peuvent faciliter l'utilisation de Xinerama. Les fonctionnalités souhaitées sont :

- Positionnement intelligent des fenêtres. Les gestionnaires de fenêtres ne doivent pas placer ces dernières dans les zones mortes ou à la jonction de deux écrans. Les nouvelles fenêtres doivent être ouvertes sur le bureau courant.

- Maximiser une fenêtre doit uniquement la maximiser sur l'écran courant.

- Le déplacement des fenêtres doit être sujet à résistance à la limite de deux écrans (de la même manière qu'il y a une résistance entre deux fenêtres).

- Les fenêtres de dialogue et d'information ne doivent pas apparaître sur un autre écran. 

Je pense que je vais activer xinerama dans mon xorg et recompiler mes softs non??? :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben oui, c'est que du bonheur xinerama à priori... Sauf que ya que le driver proprio nVidia qui propose une compatibilité xinerama et DRI, pas les autres (et ATI encore moins).

----------

## kangal

Bon, ben j'arrive meme pas a l'activer8)

J'ai mis ce flag:

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

        Option      "Xinerama"      "on"

EndSection

qui ne change rien, et si je met celui la:

# active xinerama

   Option "TwinView"

mon X ne demarre plus... Est ce que ca peut etre a cause de ca:

 Load  "dri" ????

sinon je vous mettrais le log quand je serait chez moi...

----------

## kangal

Bon je ne comprend pas, j'ai activer xinerama partout (il me semble bien...), cependant Je n'ai aucune resistance entre mes deux ecrans, et mes fenetres s'agrandissent sur les deux ecran au lieux d'une... qu'est ce que j'ai rate?

----------

## kangal

j'ai meme recompiler mes softs avec xinerama en USE, ca na rien changer...

----------

